
Oia a port of Io to Javascript and node.js - fogus
https://github.com/stevedekorte/oia
======
mccutchen
I've been fascinated by Io ever since reading _why's two introductory posts on
it:

* [http://web.archive.org/web/20080212010904/http://hackety.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080212010904/http://hackety.org/2008/01/05/ioHasAVeryCleanMirror.html)

* [http://web.archive.org/web/20080430135919/http://hackety.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080430135919/http://hackety.org/2008/01/10/lazyBricksLazyMortar.html)

See also Ioke, a JVM- and CLR-based language heavily inspired by Io, being
developed by JRuby developer Ola Bini:

<http://ioke.org/>

------
ghotli
This is apt. I just started the io chapter in Seven Languages in Seven Weeks.
I can't imagine putting anything in production with it, but I guess I just
don't completely understand what io excels at yet.

~~~
stevedekorte
FWIW, Pixar uses Io in production. It's used as an embeded scripting language
for their IT (Image Processing) application and for some build systems. It's
edge is simplicity and flexibility, though this is (as usual) traded off for
some performance.

BTW, I was just doing Oia as a low priority fun project. If folks are
interested enough, I'll try to get a proper working release out.

~~~
fogus
Consider me interested.

